# Does FreeBSD use agile and devops?



## azathoth (Nov 19, 2017)

I have 20 year in unic n cloud game and wow both agile and devops seem like scams to me.
Much like virtualziation.

I dream of making a company with none of that garbage especially after listening to alan kay videos.

Load balancer to servers.

Ideally without a SQL database.

the following web tools look interesting:
swi prolog webappserver
gnoga.com
happstack.com
werc.cat-v.org  simpler and I wonder with enough categories....could handle anything. Another idea is to combine with something like 9P or mogileFS for instant clustering scaling.
aidaweb.si pharo smalltalk or seaside.st
cliki.net/web
picolisp
racket continue web framework
chicken scheme awful appserver
forth cgi  I know a little out there but forth feels so light n fast to dev with.


Not having vmware docker etc
not having sprints
letting programmers ahve lots of time to solve problem right
of course freebsd on the server to keep things ez n fast

working with oracle at current job on custom apps that combin it with IIS and custom C++ data engines is nerv wracking and bugy as living hell.....but pays bills

I gota get better.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2018)

People spend far too much time worrying about naming how they work than doing the actual work. There are methods for how I work that I never knew had a name. It doesn't matter what it's called. Just do it.


----------

